# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  'Did I inherit mental illness?'

## Trying hard

'Did I inherit mental illness?'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-36257370

Did anyone see the Victoria Derbyshire program this morning on this? What did you think to it?
I only caught the tail end of it

----------


## Suzi

I didn't see it.. 
I know of people who have been told that they have "genetic depression" and I know that it seems to run in families... I don't know if there is a definite link proven scientifically, but it seems to make sense to me..

----------

Flo (12-05-16),OldMike (12-05-16)

----------


## S deleted

My family seems to have two traits which I've fallen on the wrong side of. My mothers generation were all skinny, my generation got the big boobs and big everything else too. I learned that my maternal grandmother was sent to a mental asylum where she died and several of my cousins and my sister have been diagnosed with MH conditions. 

Whatever the cause it doesn't matter, we still have to live the life we have no matter how bad the hand we're dealt.

----------

Flo (12-05-16),magie06 (12-05-16),OldMike (12-05-16)

----------


## Paula

I'm one of Suzi's people diagnosed with genetic depression. Which does mean I'm treated a little differently in terms of more of a focus on medication over talking therapy, but Stella's right, ultimately it doesn't matter what the reason, it's about working out what works for us as individuals and rolling with it

----------

Flo (12-05-16),OldMike (12-05-16)

----------


## Flo

> My family seems to have two traits which I've fallen on the wrong side of. My mothers generation were all skinny, my generation got the big boobs and big everything else too. I learned that my maternal grandmother was sent to a mental asylum where she died and several of my cousins and my sister have been diagnosed with MH conditions. 
> 
> Whatever the cause it doesn't matter, we still have to live the life we have no matter how bad the hand we're dealt.


Yeah, I agree with you Stella. Depression is rife in my family..on both side it now seems! I was told nothing about this until I was 45!! I've mentioned this before I think..I was told grandad(maternal) died of flu!..he died in an asylum...they didn't have the drugs then!...his dad hung himself in the work house with depression!..my aunt mums other sister had it..her daughter (is in a home)...now it turns out, it's on dad's side as well!..it wasn't talked about. The stigma attached of course. When I left the drying out unit all those years ago..the first thing I wanted to do was find the alky in the family!..none that I know of. But then as you say Stella, what good is it going to do me?..I have the same attitude as you. It is what it is, and I have to deal with it - along with outside help and medication - the best I can. But the one thing I'm not is ashamed of it. After all, I'm not a serial killer!...if anything, it encourages others to talk to me about it - in this community I mean. ..I've been listening to Jeremy Vine, and there is an overwhelming  opinion that people like us have a great empathy and gentleness towards others.

----------

OldMike (12-05-16),Paula (12-05-16)

----------


## mitz

the nature/nurture psychology debate has gone on for ages  -  I think its probably both genetics and environment/life experiences, to one degree or another, and not always a helpful debate. Though considering the environment/nurture side of things etc is good, as it helps us create healthier families/relationships, lives, culture, society etc; possibly not triggering someone with a genetic predisposition to mental illness in the first place?  I don't think there are any cut or dried answers and its an enormously complex subject to study, as so many factors involved.

----------

Flo (13-05-16),OldMike (12-05-16)

----------

